# Pay slips



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

Going back to my early days at sea I recently came across this pay slip. Anybody do better??
Will be pleased to see your own comments !


----------



## TonyAllen (Aug 6, 2008)

have't got the payslip.but I was assistant cook .payed off at the shipping office liverpool from the Catalina star after docking KG5 £78 15 3p.that was my best


----------



## George Bis (Mar 8, 2014)

Seven months on the Melbrook 1971/2 as 3rd.Mate and I was about £630 richer at the end of the voyage! I thought I was a millionaire!
Mind you there were some who no matter what they earned were still owed next to nothing on pay-off day.
Happy days


----------

